# Hotels in Fujairah



## Sandalam (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello Expats in Dubai,

I'm an expat living in Geneva visiting the area for the first time soon and am aiming at Fujairah. Can anyone tell me which is the preferred hotel as I am not sure and am inviting grown up daughter for a few days complete relaxation. Don't say Zighy Bay as the price is out of the question but it looks marvellous! 

I would really appreciate some feedback and help.

Many thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Just remember that for FJ hotels, its one star better at front of house compared with behind the desk.

RAK does the same - spend all the money on the lobby and reception and have lower standard rooms


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Al Aqah Beach is the most popular place I hear of people going to stay - rotana, le meridian and miramar hotels. When I last went I stayed in a hotel apartment in the main street, coral liwa? Was nice enough and reasonable priced, but dry (no alcohol served), so better go to the beach hotels if you like a drink..


----------



## Sandalam (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks your reply. Between Rotana, Meridien and Miramar?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I'd suggest check the prices through booking.com, trivago.ae or other hotel listing site and check trip advisor reviews - the price and the feedback should help make a decision


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Le Meridien Al Aqah is the best hotel in the area, subsequently, has the highest rates.

Rotana & Meridien are just next to each other yet there's a big difference.

I wouldn't recommend Fujairah in general. Unless you don't plan to leave your hotel. Also note that after 8 or 9 everything goes completely silent.


----------



## Pelagia (Jun 8, 2015)

My two cents... Miramar is visually the most beautiful one, from having a reception down to the rooms. But if you want a view, you have to specify it or you'll end up looking over construction sites (one "dead" and one quite active). LeMeridien is the biggest hotel in the region, and has the most facilities. Rotana, I find has the most laid-back feel to it. And if you want something cheaper, go to Sandy Beach. Their overall look is not the newest, but I found the rooms spacious and decent.

And yeah, Al Aqqah is very quiet, there is nothing really to do outside the resorts. But you can easily walk between the first three hotels using the beach if you get too bored


----------



## Sandalam (Oct 1, 2015)

Many thanks your comments....any other suggestions of a really good beach ...perhaps in Ras al Khaimeh or elsewhere?


----------



## Sandalam (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you..... When visiting Hatta Heritage town in a hire car, will it be OK to drive that little piece of road back to Dubai , for example, passing through Oman on the E1 ?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Sandalam said:


> Thank you..... When visiting Hatta Heritage town in a hire car, will it be OK to drive that little piece of road back to Dubai , for example, passing through Oman on the E1 ?


Al Aqah is north of Fujairah, no nede to take the route via Oman,better take help of Google maps, you have 2 options one is via masafi and other through dibba al fujairah.


----------



## Sandalam (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks your help


----------



## Sandalam (Oct 1, 2015)

Will I feel safe driving with grown up daughter across the Emirates


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Sandalam said:


> Will I feel safe driving with grown up daughter across the Emirates


Absolutely !!!


----------



## Sandalam (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks as I much prefer driving myself wherever I am!


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

I dont know whether Snorkeling or dolphin spotting or deep sea diving is in Al Aqah beach. If you have time and money you can visit Khasab,Oman ( google ). Recently been there and loved the place.


----------



## Sandalam (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for that. i had been looking at Khasab but time is limited and since we will be on other side of peninsula, I thought it might be a bit far, but certainly next trip.


----------

